# More recall on new brand pet food



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Alpo® Brand Prime Cuts In Gravy Canned Dog Food Voluntary Nationwide Recall
http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/ap/ap_on_go_ot/storytext/pet_food_recall/22474479/SIG=10nhtsn5a/*http://www.purina.com

Hill's Pet Nutrition, Inc. Reiterates Only One Product Recalled, Prescription Diet™ m/d™ Feline Dry Food 
http://www.hillspet.com/menu_foods/md_Recall_03312007_en_US.htm

Hill's Pet Nutrition, Inc., Announces An Update On The Voluntary Participation in Menu Foods' Nationwide U.S. recall of Specific Canned Cat Foods
http://www.hillspet.com/menu_foods/Menu_Foods_en_US.htm
.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Lilly for the update on the recalled food. It's getting harder and harder to find dry food in the stores around me that my dog and cats like. Seems like the only foods left on the shelves is Purina dry food for both cats and dogs in our area. Two of my cats are screaming cause they haven't had wet food in a month. I've gotten in the habit of giving them table scraps to keep them happy.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I feed my cats Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul. It's one of the better foods I have tried. I refuse to buy anything of a grocery store or Walmart's shelf. Heck I don't even buy from a chain store at all for my food. I go to the local feed store


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

scary stuff.  

I buy Hill's for my dog - but luckily her type of Hill's food wasnt affected. whew...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

local feed store - good idea TT.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Y w ,,
my cat only eats fancy feast fish flavor she so picky so far so good.
2 of my dogs will eat anything
the other one is picky..she likes chicken flavor better 
but if worse comes to worse I'll make them their food too


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I was looking over the FDA page about the pet food recalls, and thought I would post the link for that in case anyone was interested. http://www.fda.gov/oc/opacom/hottopics/petfood.html


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Spooklights


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Any time...Can't have anything bad happening to our 'babies'!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> I feed my cats Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul. It's one of the better foods I have tried. I refuse to buy anything of a grocery store or Walmart's shelf. Heck I don't even buy from a chain store at all for my food. I go to the local feed store


Us too Teary, lol, we go to our local feed store too. And that is what our youngest gets only its Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul.... lol.... And our older one gets Innova Senior Dry dog food. 
We really do have to be choosy for them don't we.. lol


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Isn't it odd how everyone uses certain dog and cat foods based on price and who makes them and then come to find out they are all made by the same company just with certain different ingredients? Puzzling isn't it. It's all about the packaging I guess.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

FDA updated their pet food page on Friday. It was disturbing to note that they're warning pet owners that some of the recalled food is still being sold. There's a link for a complete list of all recalled pet food, but you need MS Excel to see it. I don't have access to that program, so I don't know if there are any significant changes. In any case, update and link for the list are here;
http://www.fda.gov/oc/opacom/hottopics/petfood.html


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks spooklights
that list is over 5000 individual names of cat and dog food. 
It is too large to copy onto here.
heres another link directly to the file
http://www.fda.gov/ora/fed_state/recalls/Recall.xls

and yes you need the >> Ms Excel to see this...
that's too bad, because alot of people dont have that.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow! No wonder they need a spreadsheet for it! (I take it that's why it's done with Excel) If anybody knows of a link where we can see this without using Excel, I'm sure all of us pet owners would appreciate knowing about it. I tried to find more info myself, but so far I haven't been able to find anything reliable.


----------

